
Ubuntu too slow? Try Lubuntu - monarchwadia
https://medium.com/@monarchwadia/ubuntu-too-slow-try-lubuntu-36e1ac1e9fe9
======
ckdarby
Ubuntu isn't too slow, unity & compiz is just bulky with all the transition,
fades, visual cues, etc.

Install Ubuntu, read about i3, install i3, and enjoy the speed.

------
gravypod
You may also consider another distro entirely. I'm very fond of Manjaro. It's
an Arch-based distribution. You can choose one of many desktop engines. Some
of which are very fast.

------
nickporter
If you're shopping around for a different distro, you should try out Gentoo or
Funtoo. It's fast, customizable, and you'll learn a lot when installing it.

------
milankragujevic
Lubuntu is fast, but feels unfinished, some things I can't really describe
annoy me when using it, I see a lot of small things that are supposed to be
there but are missing.

~~~
clydethefrog
Same here. Switched too Xubuntu, which nicely fits between Ubuntu's polish and
Lubuntu's speed.

~~~
anotheryou
Is lubuntu faster? I got xubuntu on an old plastic macbook and it's
struggeling.

~~~
muxator
It is. It also feels unfinished, but it really depends on your expectations.

Personally, once I have a functional terminal and a web browser, I am ok, and
lubuntu is perfect for this kind of use.

~~~
monarchwadia
Agree. I develop on Lubuntu using IntelliJ and it works very well for that
purpose.

------
taohansen
none of these are very good. building on an Ubuntu base has always been a bad
idea, be it for servers, desktops or whatever odd use-case you may have.

in the end, any of the Ubuntu flavors function really about as well as the
others. see any Phoronix benchmark for proof of this.

if you want light, you follow the path of origination to the source. for
graphical user environments this means something like Window Maker or TWM or
Openbox. for distros this means Debian, Gentoo, Arch, etc. there are
representative flavors available: Window Maker Live, CloverOS, and Crunchbang
Plus Plus a few of my present darlings.

common wisdom buy-in has resulted in a state of mass hallucination that
“light” is just a thinner coat of paint. get outside your comfort zone and you
too can be astonished that light, taken seriously, can make your fifteen year
old machine feel like the Chromebook if yesteryear.

------
itomato
Another way to go would be to build your environent from a less "productized"
distribution, like Debian's minimal netinstall.

How is it that the OS delivery model from Windows 95 is not dead yet?
"Everything you need is right inside this box" has been replaced by discrete
change just about everywhere else in the stack.

You don't download an archive of GitHub to use one Repo.

